# swollen neck/crop?



## goldwinger (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a 2 week old pigeon with a very swollen neck, like its filled with liquid or air? any ideas? it also has watery liquid like poop


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like hes sick and needs meds. Can u post any pics so we can see it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT
Sorry to hear about the poor squab.
Are you handraising the squab or its fed by its parents?
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT
Sorry to hear about the poor squab.
Are you handraising the squab or its fed by its parents?
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be canker if the swelling is a lump. Really need pictures to see what you mean.


----------



## goldwinger (Feb 26, 2015)

*swollen neck*

I have a pic, how do I attach it. I click the paperclip, and upload but then I dont see it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pls go to the attachment icon right on top of where you're typing. You can upload pics right from your device. 
If you still can't do it, go to postimg.org. Upload pic there and copy paste the direct link to the photo here.
On top of the page there's a link FAQ. It will guide you on how things work around here on PT pics are eagerly awaited


----------



## goldwinger (Feb 26, 2015)

the parents are feeding it
http://postimg.org/image/8t5ud7hxt/18238abf/

try this, thanks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pic isn't clear...showing very less feather growth at 2 weeks?

Oh sorry, checked after it downloaded completely and it is clear,Earlier it showed blurred. Sorry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like could be a ruptured air sac. More pics from different angles please?
Has the baby fallen from his nest by chance?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Looks like a perfectly fine full crop to be with a bit of red where the crop lays in nest, I dont see any issue, need better pictures, otherwise, I say no problem.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There is no doubt in my mind, what so ever, that is a ruptured air sac.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He either needs to get to a vet, or you need to let the air out. Otherwise he will eventually not be able to breath. Eventually it will heal, but for now, the air needs to be let out.


----------



## goldwinger (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought so too on the feather growth , this is only my 7th squab, thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has he fallen from his nest?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sending you a pm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AIR SACS BURST
If you see a bubble somewhere on the birds' body, usually under the wings or high up under the legs (can be rarely seen in the crop area pushing the head back), it is a burst air sac just under the skin.
1. Use a sterile needle tip -safety pins right out of the pkg, work fine to poke a hole in the bubble. Go in and out to make 2 holes, then squeeze the air out. Do this as often as possible throughout the day, as it will usually fill right back up again with air as the bird breathes. Eventually (one bulbul took 6 days, but it s usually less) the sac will heal and no more bubbles.
2. Put the bird on baytril as precaution against infection. Discontinue after 5-7 days if air sac has healed.

This is not uncommon in baby birds when they fall out of the nest. I have never seen it in an adult bird.
http://www.wildbirdrehabhaven.org/Information/faq.html


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CBL said:


> Thanks for the pics


CBL, why don't you post them on here, as we all need to see them. Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know goldwinger...you really need to post the pictures in this thread so others can offer an opinion. There are years of experience here.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Sorry*



Jay3 said:


> CBL, why don't you post them on here, as we all need to see them. Thanks.


Sorry Jay, pics wont post from my apple devices. I will leave that up to the person who started thread. Thanks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

This one posted in the thread via link


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for sending your email Jay, I sent you pic with this explanation to poster.

Looks bright eyed and bushy tailed to me lol
I told him to look to see if water and food emptied over night. To have lots of food avail not just water when a bird is sqeaking for food, and no food avail, the parents may top up with water, and then I emailed him many photos of actual blown air sacs which look nothing like this. Check your email in a sec. Im off to bed. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Already saw that one Jass, from the link.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay did you not get the other one I emailed to you?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Charis said:


> There is no doubt in my mind, what so ever, that is a ruptured air sac.


Looks really normal to me. Am I missing sometihng.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If anyone can send me the pics, I will update them here for everyone with no problems.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Already emailed them to Jay last night, she was supposed to post them, but it was late and she may have gone to sleep.

Kiddy check ur inbox, I had pmd Jay last night asking her for her email which she gave, and said she would post, but I guess it got too late, so I just sent them to you now. Thanks.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK thank you.. I am uploading the pics here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks CBL, but the 2 pics came through huge. Couldn't really see them. Thanks Kiddy. 
Now looks like it could have been too much water. I appreciate, thanks.
Were the parents left without enough food to feed, and just gave water?
Be back later. Have to run to work for a bit now. Again, thanks.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks CBL, but the 2 pics came through huge. Couldn't really see them. Thanks Kiddy.
> Now looks like it could have been too much water. I appreciate, thanks.
> Were the parents left without enough food to feed, and just gave water?
> Be back later. Have to run to work for a bit now. Again, thanks.


Not sure Jay, I just specutalated that either being hot weather, the parents tanked the bird up on water, and asked the owner if in fact he keeps food out all the time near the parents. Im guessing if not enough feed left out and the baby is demanding food that they may have just topped him up with water and it is not a ruptured air sac, so I was suspicious and requested more pictures. And as you say that pic looks perfectly normal to me. I suggested he keeps an eye to see if it all empties and refills nicely as it should and looks to be. I was just not convinced as Charis was that it was air sac rupture as the ruptures are pretty obvious and HUGE. I sent the owner 3 pics of ruptured sacs and they look nothing like this bird, so concluded, excess water from hot weather. Hope Im right, but asked that he keep us all posted.

Jay will send both u and kiddy pics of ruptured sacs on 3 birds if you want to post as a comparison for others. Will try myself first to see if I can add here.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Holy crap it worked, well partially, I had added 3 but only one so will try again....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so lets me only add one pic per post this way but I can live with that lol....
THESE I am certain are air sac ruptures ) Will laod one more...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great, how you are going one by one patiently. 
In case you need to update any 3 pics altogether, I would be happy to do it, for you and for the bird as well  
Now I know what is ruptured air sac.thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks CBL, but the 2 pics came through huge. Couldn't really see them. Thanks Kiddy.
> Now looks like it could have been too much water. I appreciate, thanks.
> Were the parents left without enough food to feed, and just gave water?
> Be back later. Have to run to work for a bit now. Again, thanks.


My pleasure if I could be of any help for the bird or the bird's helpers as I have no experience to guide in such issues but when any bird suffers, it feels painful.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sure kiddy would be easier for me do send to you, and in a pinch if urgent I would do it one by one. So thanks for making my life easier


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

By the way, to give relief of rupture, u must stick with thick needle in any bare spot with no blood veins and its an instand deflation like a balloon, u may have to stick more than one spot, but it will work only if needle is thick enough, and better to stick with a needle that WAS on a syringe and leave the needle in as a means or tube to release the air by gently squeezing on the air sac and the air will hiss out like a balloon or tire. Then remove needle, if u need a picture of type of needle just say and I will post that too. 

Also if air in the CROP from sour crop, you may insert a CROP needle with no syringe attached and do the same thing. Air will come out thru other end of crop needle and give instant relief.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure  and I am available 24*7 to make your life easier. Lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think I would just stick again, rather than leaving the needle in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This from wildlife rehabber page,

PUNCTURED/RUPTURED AIR SACS Almost always cat related - less frequently trauma related. Provide antibiotic therapy. Some manuals suggest wrapping body to prevent further puffing, but I have never found this necessary. *If the trapped air is in the shoulder area and interfering with breathing or are so large that they interfere with movement, use a heated large guage needle to cauterize a hole through the skin to allow the trapped air to escape.*

I know this sounds horrible but treating isn't as bad as it sounds and give the bird great relief.


----------



## goldwinger (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it is water not air, They have plenty of food and water all the time, No falls or anything. This bird does not have trouble breathing, I believe it is improving so I'll just watch it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Great thanks for the update, seems like parents are diligent feeders, to stuff him nice and full.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's good. But maybe a little too full.


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

To me, this looks like a normal parent-raised bird. Most of my squabs are literally half crop. I'm wondering why the sore on the bottom of the crop. Is the baby not in a nest box? I'd make sure it is not on wire and has plenty of nest/bedding.


----------



## myfelzayat (Sep 18, 2013)

it could be a respiratory problem : doxymysine is suitable


----------

